# Extortion from Customer



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm no lawyer but it sound to me like you just got punked.

Why did you you give them a waiver? You weren't paid!

I also think this contact from the "title company" was actually from the sellers attorney and you fell for it.

CALL A LAWYER NOW!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

You can give them a lien waiver before getting paid, it just has to be a "conditional lien waiver" before getting paid. Typically they state upon receipt of $ ??? such and such contractor waives blah blah blah. I sign them all the time.

Now if you signed an "unconditional lien waiver" before getting paid well, that's no good.


----------



## NewJersey (Dec 10, 2011)

*not sure*

It was just a standard CERTIFICATE TO DISCHARGE LIEN CLAIM. I'm doubt the title Company could do such a thing as intentionally deceive me. We will find out. What did concern me is that I still have to wait for this dirt bag to give approval to release the funds or take me to court over the matter


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's a crying shame that an Intelligence & Common sense test is not a pre-requisite to taking a Contractor's License Test...:thumbsup:

Gabe, this comment was not meant for you...


----------



## NewJersey (Dec 10, 2011)

*I agree.*

As well as passing the Bar Exam. What can you do, at this point I can only hope that I will get my money. You only have x amount of days to send notice and x amount of days to do this and that. There seems to be a lot of loop holes in the process anyway. First time learning curve, we'll see, I hope it goes well not so much for the money just for the satisfaction of victory.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

NewJersey said:


> As well as passing the Bar Exam. What can you do, at this point I can only hope that I will get my money. You only have x amount of days to send notice and x amount of days to do this and that. There seems to be a lot of loop holes in the process anyway. First time learning curve, we'll see, I hope it goes well not so much for the money just for the satisfaction of victory.


It's called The School of Hard Knocks...:whistling

You are not now nor have you been the only student there...:no:

Some of us even have even earned a Phd....:no::laughing::laughing:

There are those with multiple doctorates....:laughing::clap:


----------



## NewJersey (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea unfortunately those are the lesson best remembered. Live and learn as long as were not learning the same lesson twice.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey NewJersey sucks to hear whats happening to you...pretty much same situation here. Hang in there and review your legal options. Around here you can file a lien even if you dont have contract but have plenty of other evidence.

I have actual education (besides trades) and trust me actual education helps only when applied properly.

In dealings with customer business/law/philisophy(whatever the hell you might have) does not really help.

Someone above said "nice guys come last"-they are right.

Assholes like that one deserve nothing nice.

GL!


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

griz said:


> It's a crying shame that an Intelligence & Common sense test is not a pre-requisite to taking a Contractor's License Test...:thumbsup:
> 
> Gabe, this comment was not meant for you...


Meh I'd rather it be meant for me...If I had any common sense and intelligence I would not find myself in this position 6k later...


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

NewJersey said:


> Sorry should have updated it. I haven't really had the end result yet. Well I filed the lien the day before closing. He was still allowed to close on the property, However they put the money in some kind of escrow account at the title company. The Title company contacted me stating that I would have to bring in a lien discharge and they would need an approval from the customer to release the money. Which makes no sense to me at all. I would imagine that I would have to take him to court still if he doesn't give a release to the title company. He thinks that I did the lien illegally because the work was done over 90 days ago. However it was only a few weeks ago that I had to send him a copy of the plans for the house as well as some other documents that he used to give to his potential buyers. I would consider that a service as it wasn't a requirement so I should be ok as far as the 90 days go. I am unsure if I should have given the lien release to the title company. I was kind of taking their word for it that that is what I needed to do in order to get my check. It is a little unsettling now that I think about it but what else could I do.


I'm sorry, that was an idiotic thing to do. You will never see your money.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> I'm sorry, that was an idiotic thing to do. You will never see your money.


I have to second that...I would never EVER EVER give any releases without money upfront...if company or him were so concerned they should ve coughed up the money first.

He could have borrowed/taken/robbed/stood on corner to make it(basically none of your concern what he did) and then given it to you...


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

jhark123 said:


> I'm sorry, that was an idiotic thing to do. You will never see your money.


Yep, I'd say the OP can kiss that goodbye. Obviously what the first 5,000 posters in this thread (myself included) told him to do wasn't what he wanted to hear.

(For those coming along after who read this & then post their own question ~and not really wanting any advice~, please state that up front. It will be tremendously helpful in weeding out the time-wasters!)


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I didn't read all three pages here, - - but I'm from New Jersey and NEVER have a problem getting paid.

Not trying to accuse anyone of anything, - - but why would that many clients not want to pay up??


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

how did this thread even get resurrected?

Feels like resurrection week this last couple of days


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

TheItalian204 said:


> how did this thread even get resurrected?
> 
> Feels like resurrection week this last couple of days



Oop, - - I even went back lookin' for someone to blame, - - but it looks like it was all me :laughing:

.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tom R said:


> Oop, - - I even went back lookin' for someone to blame, - - but it looks like it was all me :laughing:
> 
> .


LOl I just realised it was you :laughing:.

I thought its other guy with his website again.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

griz said:


> It's called The School of Hard Knocks...:whistling
> 
> You are not now nor have you been the only student there...:no:
> 
> ...


I got a patch!... :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

???


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

So any updates on end result?


----------



## Veysal (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow thats an odd situation to be in. it sounds like this guy is a real jerk. 
My advice would be to detect customers like him before you build any kind of a relationship, then simply stay at least 100 yards away from then at all times. 
Are you new to the industry? Why would you list this guy to potential clients, was there no one else. 

Ive had a similar thing happen to me many years ago, i just let it go and moved on, 6 years later the guy called me for an estimate and I gave him a ridiculous one. And that was the end of him.


----------

